
In 5 years, the Midwest will have more startups than Silicon Valley - rmason
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/28/in-5-years-the-midwest-will-have-more-startups-than-silicon-valley/
======
rmason
The pitches are nowhere near as polished, but there are startups in the
Midwest doing amazing things.

